# NEED HELP



## AGUERRA (Jan 2, 2007)

I HAVE A 90 HARDBODY AND I NEED HELP WITH IT. I REPLACED THE FUEL FILTER THE OTHER DAY AND WHEN I WAS DONE AND STARTED THE TRUCK IT WAS NOT RUNNING THE SAME. IT BACK FIRES NOW, WASTES ALOT OF GAS, BLACK SMOKE COMES OUT THE EXHAUST AND AS I SHIFT THE THE GEARS IT STARTS TO MISS FIRE AND JERK TILL I SHIFT INTO THE NEXT GEAR. IT DOES NOT ALLOW ME TO REV THROUGH EACH GEAR ALL THE WAY I HAVE TO SHIFT EARILY OR IT STARTS TO MISS FIRE AND JERK ABOUT. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT IS CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

First thing to come to mind is to recheck your work. Hopefully you just disconnected something accidentally, tore/ripped/dislodged a fuel line or somehow restricted flow?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Z_Rated said:


> First thing to come to mind is to recheck your work. Hopefully you just disconnected something accidentally, tore/ripped/dislodged a fuel line or somehow restricted flow?


After what Z_Rated suggested and still runs improperly, take out the new filter and put in the old one. If it runs better, then you what the problem is.


----------



## AGUERRA (Jan 2, 2007)

IVE DOUBLE CHECKED MY WORK AND EVERYTHING IS GOOD TO GO. IVE EVEN TRIED THE OLD FILTER AND EVEN BOUGHT A NEW ONE TO REPLACE THE NEW ONE IN CASE IT WAS THE WRONG ONE AND I STILL HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

AGUERRA said:


> I HAVE A 90 HARDBODY AND I NEED HELP WITH IT. I REPLACED THE FUEL FILTER THE OTHER DAY AND WHEN I WAS DONE AND STARTED THE TRUCK IT WAS NOT RUNNING THE SAME. IT BACK FIRES NOW, WASTES ALOT OF GAS, BLACK SMOKE COMES OUT THE EXHAUST AND AS I SHIFT THE THE GEARS IT STARTS TO MISS FIRE AND JERK TILL I SHIFT INTO THE NEXT GEAR. IT DOES NOT ALLOW ME TO REV THROUGH EACH GEAR ALL THE WAY I HAVE TO SHIFT EARILY OR IT STARTS TO MISS FIRE AND JERK ABOUT. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT IS CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT?


OK, just a guess here but I think it's the throttle position sensor. Sometimes when you work on something, something else goes wrong by chance.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Check all the electrical connections for the intake parts and make sure your air filter is clean.


----------



## AGUERRA (Jan 2, 2007)

I CHECKED THE ECCS COMPUTER FOR SELF DIAGNOSIS IN MODE 3 AND IT GAVE ME A CODE OF 1 RED FLASH AND 2 GREEN FLASHES WHICH MEANS AIR FLOW METER/CIRCUIT (THE AIR FLOW METER SOURCE OR GROUND CIRCUITS MAY BE SHORTED OR OPEN. CHECK AIR FLOW METER) GOT THIS FORM THE HAYNES REPAIR MANUAL. WHAT IS THE AIR FLOW METER AND WHERE IS IT LOCATED AND HOW DO I FIX IT OF REPLACE IT


----------



## randy161984 (Nov 23, 2006)

its e mass air flow sensor... being you had to take some of that apart when changing the filter you may have knoked the plug off or cut a wire to it.. or either pinched a wire.. being it happened right after you did the filter i doubt it went out... check that


----------



## randy161984 (Nov 23, 2006)

i think it looks like this maybe


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Just another suggestion, but turn off your CAPS LOCK...


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

AGUERRA said:


> I CHECKED THE ECCS COMPUTER FOR SELF DIAGNOSIS IN MODE 3 AND IT GAVE ME A CODE OF 1 RED FLASH AND 2 GREEN FLASHES WHICH MEANS AIR FLOW METER/CIRCUIT (THE AIR FLOW METER SOURCE OR GROUND CIRCUITS MAY BE SHORTED OR OPEN. CHECK AIR FLOW METER) GOT THIS FORM THE HAYNES REPAIR MANUAL. WHAT IS THE AIR FLOW METER AND WHERE IS IT LOCATED AND HOW DO I FIX IT OF REPLACE IT


It's about 10 inches to the left of the air filter. You'll see a 2 or 3 wire plug on the side of it.

IF you need to take it off, you may just need to do a little cleaning with a Q-tip and cleaning alcohol of the wire you'll see inside. Brush gently or you may break it the wire. If you break the wire, it'll cost you in the hundreds of $ at the dealer.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Did you happen to change the air filter at the same time?If this is a four cylinder truck, it is possible that a small particle could have fallen from the old filter into the hole where the MAF sensor reads incoming air, and landed on the hot wire. Take the top of the air cleaner off and look down in the little hole on the top of the throttle body and see if there is any trash down there. If there is blow it off with compressed air. DO NOT use carb cleaner to do this, you can ruin the MAF sensor.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

LIGHT application of compressed air. Don't blast the piss out of it or you may be in the market for a new MAF.


----------



## AGUERRA (Jan 2, 2007)

I tried compressed air down that little hole for the mas but it did not change any thing so i unscrewed the sensor itself to look at it and it has to little wires and one is bent and the other is broke in half. so i do need a new one do the sell the sensor itself and if so what is it called or do i have to buy the whole thing.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if you are not sure it is broken ,take the part to you local parts store and ask them what they think.

if you email me i will send you a couple of guys name there in texas who have that part for sale..

good luck


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

If one of the MAF wires is broken then it's trash. You'll need a new one.


----------



## AGUERRA (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for all the help so far i am in search for a new MAS sensor?


----------

